
Understand how Celery works by building a clone - ausjke
https://www.komu.engineer/blogs/celery-clone/understand-how-celery-works
======
thunderbong
I'm a newbie to background jobs and I have a question -

Whenever a user's action gets pushed to a background job how do you go about
notifying the user about the status of the job?

Do you resort back to email or some kind of more complex websocket based
solution?

I'm not quite thinking about long running jobs but more like the ones which
take maybe 10 or 15 seconds. In the this kind of a scenario, wouldn't a
simpler soliton be to just make the user wait? Maybe just show a spinner?

------
onebytegone
/me was really hoping this was going to be about the vegetable.

~~~
lostgame
Me, too. I feel like I want my click back, damnit! :P

------
mrbungie
You may want to change _celery_ to _Celery_.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've upgraded to C above. Good idea.

